# Starthilfe in Dresden



## digg (1. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab heut mein Trialfahrrad aus dem Versandkarton geholt und bin nun auf der Suche nach Leuten in Dresden, mit denen ich mir effektiv die Grundlagen erarbeiten kann.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Xmut Zadar (6. März 2012)

In welcher Ecke treibst du denn dein Unwesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digg (6. März 2012)

in Striesen und du?


----------



## Xmut Zadar (6. März 2012)

Pieschen. Kann aber nicht ganz so oft, nur wenn die Family mitspielt


----------



## trialkoxxer (6. März 2012)

fährst du überhaupt noch andre?!  mfg


----------



## Xmut Zadar (6. März 2012)

Na aber sowas von. Ich habe doch jetzt einen jungen Schüler


----------



## trialkoxxer (6. März 2012)

na sehr geil  
dann zieh dir mal deinen eigenen mäcaskill ran


----------



## Xmut Zadar (7. März 2012)

Die roten Haare hat er schon mal


----------



## astraljunkie (13. September 2012)

Tagchen, muss das mal wieder auspacken hier. Ich suche auch jemanden der mir paar Grundlagen beibringen könnte. Aber Achtung, bin absoluter Vollnoob und schon ü30...
Dann noch ne andere Frage, einen Verein ala SG Trial oder sowas gibts in Dresden nicht zufällig?
beste grüße
daniel


----------



## digg (14. September 2012)

Wir können uns gerne treffen.

Einen Verein hier hab ich auch schon vergeblich gesucht.

Ich bin wie gesagt meist in Striesen unterwegs. 

Das ein oder ander klappt schon auf dem Hopserad, wenn´s auch mehr sein könnte.

Sag bescheid wo und wann.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (15. September 2012)

Ja sagt mal Bescheid. Ich mische auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astraljunkie (19. September 2012)

sry jungs, werd grad extremst mit arbeit zugebombt, dann will mann ja sein kind abends noch kurz sehen...ein jammer
ihr könnt ja trotzdem hier reinschreiben falls ihr euch mal trefft, viellei pack ich es ja.

PS.: wo fährst du in striesen genau, geht das auch im dunklen?


----------



## digg (19. September 2012)

Ich fahre meistens auf dem Spielplatz am Niederwaldplatz.
Dort gibt´s im Wesentlichen eine Freifläche und zwei kleine Kanten.

Für mich durchaus ausreichend.

Die Straßenbeleuchtung reicht zum Fahren im Dunklen. 

Nur die schreiende Hinterradbremse könnte in den Abendstunden für Unmut sorgen. Aber bisher gab´s noch keine Beschwerden.

Zeitlich sieht das bei mir ganz ähnlich aus. 
Meist steige ich abends nochmal spontan auf´s Hopserad.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (19. September 2012)

Ey das ist ja voll weit draußen 
Können uns ja auch mal in der Mitte treffen. Am Dr.-Külz-Ring gibts paar Kanten auch in variabler Höhe.
Vielleicht stehen die Paletten bei mir auch noch ne Weile. Das wäre hinterm Elbe Park:


----------



## Worphar (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin Jungens, ich würde mich als frisch gebackener Dresder (seit fast 2 Jahren) auch gern anschließen und einen Trial-Frischling hab ich auch noch in Petto.

Ich bin aus Dresden-Gorbitz und der Kollege kommt aus Radebeul.

Grüße der Martin


----------



## Xmut Zadar (3. Oktober 2012)

Nach das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Worphar (4. Oktober 2012)

Das Gelände vom Double-P in Dresden-Stetzsch, an der Elbe steht sogar immernoch, also da ist zwar ein kleiner Wildpark entstanden, aber mit ein paar Sensen und einer Hand voll engagierter Trialer, sollte innerhalb eines Vormittags das größte Übel beseitigt sein. Es sei denn es steht uns einfachen Trialern nicht zu dort etwas zu machen. Sollte man vorher vllt. abklären. Bilder hab ich in ein eigenes Album hochgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (4. Oktober 2012)

Viel erkennt man nicht mehr  Und Schlüssel ist nun auch überflüssig?


----------



## Worphar (4. Oktober 2012)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> Viel erkennt man nicht mehr  Und Schlüssel ist nun auch überflüssig?



Jupp, Gelände stand unabgeschlossen und der Zaun ist auch nicht mehr wirklich intakt.

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du mit zum double-P gehörst/gehörtest und damit aussagefähig für diese Aktion bist, aber ich würde mich auf alle Fälle schonmal dazu bereiterklären das Gelände wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen


----------



## trialkoxxer (4. Oktober 2012)

mensch das waren zeiten! 
das gute gelände. aber danke für die bilder. habe mir immer schonmal vorgenommen da mal mit dem rad vorbei zu fahren um zu schauen wie es da aussieht. aber hat sich ja nun erledigt 
also ob du da mit einem nachmittag hinkommst ist fraglich! dich dort zu betuen um dir 1-2 steine frei zu legen, dem steht sicher nix im wege! 
aber ich glaube kaum das einer der noch aktiven douple-p veteranen die muse hätte sich dort mit zu beteiligen. was ich selber leide arg bedauer. aber es sind halt andere zeiten als damals.

jetzt sind ja nun doch ein ganz paar neue trialer in dresden dazu gekommen wenn ich das so mitverfolgt habe. ob nun anfänger oder nicht spielt ja keine rolle. da könnte man ja glatt überlegen mal in zentraler nähe eine halle anzumieten. gut erreichbar für alle mit bus,bahn und auto. das machte bis dato keinen sinn da die kosten zu enorm waren.
ps: ich muß dazu sagen, eine halle muß man auch erstmal finden...  aber das mit den kosten könnte schonmal besser klappen 

wieviele leute sind hier in diesem thread aktiv (geschätzt 3??) und wären denn dazu gewillt sich bei einer aktion "halle für dresden" zu beteiligen. nur mal für mich als info...
denn auch in diesem winter sind wir wieder auf der suche nach etwas brauchbaren und mit mehreren leuten an bord kann man schonmal nach anderen objekten ausschau halten.

mfg alex


----------



## trialkoxxer (4. Oktober 2012)

@ worphar.... du hast ein marc vinco?! geil


----------



## Xmut Zadar (4. Oktober 2012)

Zu ODM-Zeiten sind wir auch regelmäßig mit schwerem Gerät angerückt. Da hat man schon gut zu tun. Aber ich kann nicht sagen, wie es mit der Pacht aussieht. Damals war das Gelände von der Stadt gepachtet.

@ Alex: Ich fände es schon praktisch mit so einem überdachten Gelände. Muss man schauen in welchen Größenordnungen es sich bewegt. 

Ich zähle übrigens offiziell zu Radebeul. Und da wohnt auch der Holschi. Den anfangenden Sportfreund kenne ich wohl nicht.


----------



## Worphar (4. Oktober 2012)

Prinzipiell bin ich bei der Beteiligung dabei, wenn es nicht gleich unsummen sind.

Wie oben angesprochen habe ich noch jemanden als neuling in petto und der jenige hat auch noch jemanden in der Band in der er spielt am schlagzeug, der fährt auch. also alles in allem sollte mit ein wenig engagement und werbung eine kleine gruppe von 5 bis vllt. 10 männern (oder vllt. auch Damen) aufstellbar sein.

Zum Gelände:
Ich verschätz mich gern mal mit solchen Aussagen, bin ja mit meinen 21 jungen Jahren auch noch recht grün hinter den Ohren. ;-)


----------



## Holschi1 (5. Oktober 2012)

hallo hallo,

ich wollt mich auch mal wieder zu wort melden:
wenn die chance besteht in dresden was zu organisieren bin ich gerne bereit mitzumachen!

ich bin ja früher in dresden oft mit xmut aus zadar  gefahren, mein neues rad liegt aber leider bis jetzt nur in einzelteilen bei mir rum und es fehlt noch allerhand.

aber die nächste zeit muss es dann endlich mal fertig werden, bin auch ne weile nicht mehr gefahren. deshalb wär es schön, wenn da wieder etwas in dresden entsteht. ob anfänger oder profi ist egal. ich bin dabei


----------



## digg (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

also ne Halle wäre digg . Ich würde mich sonst auch beim Unkraut jäten beteiligen.
Ich hätte auch noch einen Trialer an der Hand, den könnt ich mal fragen.

Verein gründen und Halle mieten?


----------



## Worphar (5. Oktober 2012)

Also generell wäre vllt. einmal ein zentrales Meeting eine interessante Aktion, quasi erstmal sichten welche Ideen sich so sammeln und wer sich wie stark engagieren kann/darf/will.

Vllt. kennt ja jemand sogar einen Makler für eine Halle.

An einem Wochenende vllt. 
Beispielsweise aufm Theaterplatz oder am Goldenen Reiter.

Schlagt mal ein paar Termine vor.


----------



## Worphar (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht's aus mit nächstes Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialkoxxer (8. Oktober 2012)

nächstes we ist wettkampf in cottbus. da bin ich da schonmal raaus. aber wenn ihr euch trefft, dann schreibt hier mal was ihr so besprochen habt.


----------



## digg (8. Oktober 2012)

ich könnte es mir am nächsten Samstag einrichten.


----------



## schmadsch (9. Oktober 2012)

...coole Sache, könnt ich mich mal mit beteiligen...


----------



## Xmut Zadar (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich könnte auch sag ich mal so. Aber lasst mal hinter der Altmarktgalerie am Dr.-Külz-Ring treffen, da kann man noch bissl rollen.


----------



## digg (9. Oktober 2012)

ok, wann?


PS:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/nicolai-bmxtb-dirt-street-mtb/81481128-217-3821

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/umf-freddy-1-freeride-downhill/81478958-217-3821

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/jazz-gitarren-linkshaender-lh/81482157-74-3821


----------



## Worphar (9. Oktober 2012)

Na dann auf dem Dr.-Külz-Ring an der Altmarktgalerie. Bei der Sparkasse gegenüber vom großen Bezahl-Parkplatz, gegen 14Uhr?

Oder hat jemand noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## digg (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn´s Wetter passt bin ich da


----------



## Xmut Zadar (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich vorn am Maredo. Da ist so ein langes Podest zum sitzen und üben.


----------



## digg (9. Oktober 2012)

bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holschi1 (10. Oktober 2012)

ich kann leider am WE nicht, ihr könnt ja dann mal bescheid geben was so beredet wurde. ich denk andré kann auch den einen oder anderen gedankengang von mir mit übermitteln.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (10. Oktober 2012)

Or nee oder  Muss ich deinen Teil vom Referat jetzt mit machen oder wie?
Dein Statement ist "Schneller, höher, weiter", richtig?


----------



## Worphar (10. Oktober 2012)

Geht klar, dann am Maredo


----------



## cmd (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie lange werdet ihr euch dort aufhalten?
Ich könnte frühestens 16 Uhr da sein und
würde noch jmd. mitbringen ...

mfg, cmd


----------



## Xmut Zadar (10. Oktober 2012)

Kommt aufs Wetter an. Aber bis 5 nach bestimmt ;-)


----------



## cmd (10. Oktober 2012)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Wetter an. Aber bis 5 nach bestimmt ;-)



Schicksde mir trotzdem mal Deine Handy-Nr. per PN?
Wäre schön, mal wieder einer größeren Runde beizuwohnen,
immer zu 2t oder alleine fahren nervt.
Und an einer Halle haben wir natürlich auch Interesse,
sogar schon sehr lange, aber was bezahlbares in DD zu finden wird schwierig ...

mfg, cmd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (10. Oktober 2012)

Es geht wie immer ums liebe Geld 
PN ist raus


----------



## rusty84 (10. Oktober 2012)

Wann trefft Ihr Euch denn? Wäre auch dabei wenn es zeitlich passt. Und bezüglich einer Halle würde ich mich auch gern kümmern!
VG
Seeb


----------



## cmd (10. Oktober 2012)

Großartig Seeb!
Fragsde auch mal Thomas?
14 Uhr am Maredo

mfg, cmd


----------



## trialkoxxer (11. Oktober 2012)

aaalter ist hier bewegung in der runde 
na dann macht mal was daraus und viel spaß!
mir war garnicht bewußt das es noch so eine trial-aktivität in dresden gibt.


----------



## Worphar (11. Oktober 2012)

Läuft


----------



## Eyezz (13. Oktober 2012)

Sooooo...Bin definitiv dabei, also 14 Uhr geht klar.

Aber macht Euch schonmal auf ein gutes Stück Oldschool-Bike gefasst haha...

digg weiss es ja schon, also PSST! ;-)


----------



## XTP Jumper (13. Oktober 2012)

OK, das hört sich gut an.
Ich gucke auch mal vorbei.

PS: Lasst das spielen beginnen!


----------



## digg (13. Oktober 2012)

sorry, hab heut spontan die Schlüssel für meine neue Bude bekommen und konnte nicht kommen.

Gibt´s was neues zu berichten?


----------



## Eyezz (13. Oktober 2012)

Hast echt was verpasst 

War auf jeden Fall schön, mal mit mehreren zu fahren, egal ob Anfänger oder Pro, n bissel was kann man sich immer abschauen...

Zudem liebäugele ich langsam wirklich mit nem 26" XD

Bilder und Videos lad ich morgen hoch, schreibt mich an, damit ich weiss, wem ich die Links schicken muss ;-)


----------



## Worphar (13. Oktober 2012)

So Bilder sind online, von den Videos sind maximal 3 brauchbar, Rest sind Minisequenzen...

Wer Interesse hat und das komplette Bildmaterial haben will: PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (13. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Nachmittag und schöne Bilder


----------



## Eyezz (14. Oktober 2012)

Bilder hab ich grade in mein Album hier hochgeladen, und die Videos findet Ihr hier:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Eyezzzonly


----------



## Worphar (16. Oktober 2012)

So Bilder sind bereit zum Download.

Können via PN angefragt werden. Dann schick ich euch den Link.


----------



## Worphar (1. Dezember 2012)

Na Jungs, hat sich mittlerweile mal was getan bezüglich der Halle hier in DD oder Umgebung?


----------



## digg (9. Januar 2013)

Im Felsenkeller gibt es preiswerte Lagerräume mit einer ausreichenden Deckenhöhe (ca. 4m, wenn ich mich recht erinnere).

0,50 - 0,80 Euro/m²

Gesamtfläche 320m²

kann man aber nach belieben abteilen.

Mein Kumpel hat das gerade angemietet und will demnächst dort raus.
Er hat noch dutzende Europaletten übrig.  

Wie klingt das?


----------



## cmd (9. Januar 2013)

Das klingt nicht schlecht, finde ich.
Hab nur noch eine Frage zum Preis,
wovon hÃ¤ngt es ab, ob es -,50 oder -,80â¬ sind?
Wenn es nur -,50â¬ sind kÃ¶nnte man ja schon mit wenigen Leuten,
eine relativ groÃe FlÃ¤che mieten ...


----------



## digg (9. Januar 2013)

Wie ich gehört habe hängt es einzig vom Verhandlungsgeschick ab.


----------



## Worphar (11. Januar 2013)

Also ich wär dabei


----------



## Holschi1 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich ebenfalls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digg (11. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte kurz über einen Verein nachgedacht. Besteht da Interesse?


----------



## Worphar (12. Januar 2013)

[Denkst du dabei an einen eigenen Verein oder eher die Variante Sub-Verein und damit an einem größeren (z.B. SV-Elbland o.Ä.) anknüpfend? Weil Buchhaltung und alles muss ja dann auch entsprechend geklärt sein. Ebenso Sponsoring.]

War damals der Double P eigentlich was eigenes?


----------



## digg (12. Januar 2013)

Ich kenn mich da nicht im Detail aus. 
Dachte nur, es gäbe dann die Möglichkeit als Verein zu mieten.


----------



## Worphar (12. Januar 2013)

digg schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich da nicht im Detail aus.
> Dachte nur, es gäbe dann die Möglichkeit als Verein zu mieten.



Das macht es sicherlich einfacher.

Wir müssen uns lediglich im Vereinsregister eintragen lassen. Dazu müssen wir mindestens 7 Mitglieder zusammenbekommen, aus denen wird dann ein Vorstand gewählt, sowie ein Vereinsname vergeben und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten.

Ist also Anfangs ein kleiner Aufwand, aber wenn einer das in die Hand nimmt keine große Sache. (Vorausgesetzt wir bekommen zur Gründung 7 Mann zusammen)


----------

